# Openoffice to cocoa



## VGZ (Mar 14, 2001)

Anyone have any idea how difficult it would be to port Open Office (staroffice) to cocoa.  The biggest complaint I have heard about staroffice is the interface but I think if it were ported using cocoa we could make  a decent interface.  I would be willing to help if I can w/ the interface and coding.

Anyone interested?


----------



## strobe (Mar 15, 2001)

Porting something to Cocoa will not improve the interface.

Sun is already supposedly porting OpenOffice, although I'm not optimistic about the results. I asked one of the developers an HI question and didn't get a responce, I suspect because it'll suck ass.

Also I doubt I will **EVER** use a Cocoa word processor so long it persists to use windows-style text selection which is to say selecting a line of text will select the carriage return at the end.

Of course we still have Nisus.


----------



## endian (Mar 15, 2001)

> Of course we still have Nisus.



Which is being rewritten in Cocoa


----------



## VGZ (Mar 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by strobe _
> *Porting something to Cocoa will not improve the interface.
> 
> Sun is already supposedly porting OpenOffice, although I'm not optimistic about the results. I asked one of the developers an HI question and didn't get a responce, I suspect because it'll suck ass.
> ...



I meant that we could use Interface Builder to quickly make a better interface or change the interface.


----------



## strobe (Mar 16, 2001)

That would only change the appearance, not the behavior. Word, for example, sucks because of it's windows-like behavior.


----------

